# Rincon/Brute Force exhaust



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if a Brute Force aftermarket exhaust will fit on a Rincon?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

A full system definitely won't. It's doubtful if a slip on would. It would have to have the same head pipe diameter, mounting brackets, etc. ...too many variables, doubtful.


----------



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Where there is a will there is a way lol, but its not just gonna bolt up if thats what you're wondering.


----------



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank hondaguy thats what i was wondering.


----------

